# St. Josephs Seminary, Upholland - February 2014



## Goldie87 (Mar 5, 2014)

St Joseph's College was founded in 1880 by Bishop Bernard O'Reilly to be the Seminary serving the North West of England. The college was formally opened in 1883. St. Joseph’s (usually referred to by its students simply as "Upholland") was one of two main seminaries serving the north of England. Upholland served the northwest, Ushaw College the northeast. For many years, each of these institutions housed both a junior (minor) and a senior (major) seminary. The junior seminaries provided a secondary education in a semi-monastic environment to boys aged 11–18 who wished to pursue the priesthood, while the senior seminaries trained adult candidates (mostly aged between 18 and 24) in philosophy and theology as they prepared for the priesthood.

Although Upholland flourished until the 1960s, the rapidly changing social climate in that decade led to a sharp drop in enrolment. In the early 1970s, the northern bishops decided to consolidate the activities of Upholland and Ushaw; from 1972 all junior seminarians in the north attended Upholland, and from 1975 all senior seminarians attended Ushaw.[3] Even as the sole junior seminary for the north of England, however, Upholland continued to suffer a decline in enrolment, and by the 1980s was no longer a traditional seminary but a "boarding school for boys considering a vocation".

In 1986 the total number of students was down to 82, of whom only 54 were Church students, and it was no longer viable to educate them on the premises. From 1987 the remaining students attended St. John Rigby College in nearby Orrell for their schooling, an arrangement that continued until the very last of these students left Upholland in 1992.

Was good to finally see this place, and it was certainly a buzz not knowing what to expect and we were constantly on edge. We managed a good three hours or more wandering without a problem, then just as we were leaving set off the loudest alarm ever so that certainly sped up our exit lol  Visited with jacquesj


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 5, 2014)

Blimey you are an exploring machine lately! 
Glad to see this place still looking in decent nick. 
Fantastic clean sharp photos as always!


----------



## MrDan (Mar 5, 2014)

Real nice sharp photos there.


----------



## Mardy Bum (Mar 5, 2014)

Lovely! Is that a dead rodent on the windowsill in the pix of the bed?


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 5, 2014)

Ace shots you got up there  This place is the business and that alarm is the LOUDEST haha


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 5, 2014)

Very nice and ace pics.


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 7, 2014)

Very nice indeed,I like this a lot.Who's that playing air guitar in the snooker room shot?


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Mar 7, 2014)

Mardy Bum said:


> Lovely! Is that a dead rodent on the windowsill in the pix of the bed?



Well spotted Mardy! Really enjoyed this report and I appreciate the clear and detailed description at the start. Considering it's now been empty for over 20 years, it's in surprisingly good condition


----------



## sonyes (Mar 8, 2014)

Want!!!! I soooo need this place! Great report and pics there bud


----------



## Pilot (Mar 8, 2014)

I find places such as this very sad. I suppose its typical of an increasingly secular world, but once these places are closed, they are rarely, if ever opened again. There are very few seminaries for either CofE or Catholic training these days. Sign of the times, I suppose.

thank you for posting.


----------



## holywood (Mar 8, 2014)

Great photographs,


----------



## Plymouth_wells (Mar 15, 2014)

Great photo's its nice to see this place still popping up on here in such un-chaved condition.


----------

